# NBA Playoffs 2006 (Round 1) Detroit Pistons vs Milwuakee Bucks



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

* (one) Detroit Pistons (64-18) vs.  (eight) Milwuakee Bucks (40-42) *
*Eastern Conference Matchup* by Lope31
<table><table border=1><tr><td>*The Best*</td><td>*The Rest*</td><td>*The Past*</td><td>*The Present*</td></tr><tr><td>(1)








(8)







</td>
<td>
(2) Miami Heat 4
(7) Chicago Bulls 2 

(3) New Jersey Nets 4 
(6) Indiana Pacers 2

(4) Cleveland Cavaliers 3
(5) Washington Wizards 2
</td></td><td>W (11/26/05) 85-76 Box Score
W (1/25/06) 106-102 Box Score
W (3/31/06) 112-105 Box Score
L (4/17/06) 93-113 Box Score

Pistons Take Season 3-1</td><td>W 92-74: Apr 23th @ Detroit 
W 109-98: Apr 26th @ Detroit
L 124-104: Apr 29th @ 'Waukee
W 109-99: May 1st @ 'Waukee
W 122-93: May 3rd @ 'Waukee
Game 6*: May 5th @ Detroit
Game 7*: May 7th @ Detroit
</tr></table>
<table border=1><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Pistons</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*'05-'06*</td><td><b>C. Billups</b>
36.1 mpg
18.5 ppg
3.1 rpg
8.6 apg
.418 fg%
</td><td><b>R. Hamilton</b>
35.5 mpg
20.3 ppg
3.2 rpg
3.4 apg
.493 fg%
</td><td><b>T. Prince</b>
35.5 mpg
14.2 ppg
4.2 rpg
2.3 apg
.457 fg%
</td><td><b>R. Wallace</b>
35.0 mpg
15.2 ppg
6.9 rpg
2.3 apg
.430 fg%
</td><td><b>B. Wallace</b>
35.3 mpg
7.3 ppg
11.3 rpg
1.9 apg
.513 fg%
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*vs. Bucks*</td><td>_34.5 mpg
14.3 ppg
3.3 rpg
8.8 apg
.385 fg%_</td><td>_41.3 mpg
26.7 ppg
2.3 rpg
4.0 apg
.566 fg%_</td><td>_33.8 mpg
11.5 ppg
3.8 rpg
2.5 apg
.436 fg%_</td><td>_38.0 mpg
18.7 ppg
6.7 rpg
2.0 apg
.404 fg%_</td><td>_32.8 mpg
5.8 ppg
8.3 rpg
1.5 apg
.500 fg%_</td></tr>
<tr align="center">
<td>*Round 1*</td><td>36.2 mpg
22.2 ppg
3.4 rpg
6.6 apg
.462 fg%</td><td>36.0 mpg
21.4 ppg
2.4 rpg
3.8 apg
.432 fg%</td><td>39.0 mpg
14.6 ppg
5.4 rpg
3.8 apg
.500 fg%</td><td>33.8 mpg
17.2 ppg
5.8 rpg
2.4 apg
.524 fg%</td><td>31.0 mpg
2.4 ppg
10.2 rpg
2.0 apg
.250 fg%</td></tr>
</tbody></table>

<table border=1><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Bucks</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*'05-'06*</td><td><b>T. Ford</b>
35.5 mpg
12.2 ppg
4.3 rpg
6.6 apg
.416 fg%
</td><td><b>M. Redd</b>
39.1 mpg
25.4 ppg
4.3 rpg
2.9 apg
.450 fg%
</td><td><b>B. Simmons</b>
33.8 mpg
13.4 ppg
4.4 rpg
2.3 apg
.453 fg%
</td><td><b>A. Bogut</b>
28.6 mpg
9.4 ppg
7.0 rpg
2.3 apg
.533 fg%
</td><td><b>J. Magloire</b>
30.1 mpg
9.2 ppg
9.5 rpg
0.7 apg
.467 fg%
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*vs. Pistons*</td><td>_34.0 mpg
10.0 ppg
3.0 rpg
6.0 apg
.444 fg%_</td><td>_39.5 mpg
30.0 ppg
5.8 rpg
3.8 apg
.550 fg%_</td><td>_37.8 mpg
12.0 ppg
2.8 rpg
1.5 apg
.487 fg%_</td><td>_34.3 mpg
11.0 ppg
6.8 rpg
2.3 apg
.541 fg%_</td><td>_29.0 mpg
6.3 ppg
12.3 rpg
0.5 apg
.387 fg%_</td></tr><tr align="center">
<td>*Round 1*</td><td>32.4 mpg
12.6 ppg
4.0 rpg
6.4 apg
.490 fg%</td><td>37.0 mpg
27.2 ppg
5.4 rpg
1.6 apg
.524 fg%</td><td>31.8 mpg
6.6 ppg
3.6 rpg
2.0 apg
.333 fg%</td><td>34.5 mpg
8.6 ppg
6.2 rpg
3.4 apg
.435 fg%</td><td>27.0 mpg
9.0 ppg
8.0 rpg
1.0 apg
.474 fg%</td></tr>
</tbody></table>

*Playoff links that you might like...*
-Free Press: Milwuakee draws unlucky short straw
-Free Press: Matching up with Milwaukee
-Detroit News: Pistons, eager to begin
-Free Press: Pistons win, Rip's ankle is okay
-Free Press: Rip fined for elbow in game three


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Earlier in the season, I never though the Bucks would be dropping this far. Now that they have, I don't know what to think about this matchup.. in some ways it seems like our easiest matchup, but Redd is a very streaky scorer. I think the length of this series depends on whether Redd is ready to tear our defense up again like he's done in most our games.

This is where Flip gets to prove he's not just a regular season guy. 
I still see the Pistons going 4-0.

Lol I've had to change my avatar. Can't have Redd there anymore.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

I'm glad we didn't draw the bulls! I think it should be a clean sweep at most the bucks grab a close one at home and i don't even see that happening. Wow the playoff games threads r way better then last year! Good job Kabi or whoever did it I like it! Bring on the bucks! :banana:


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

nice thread, im ready for this to start


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

It figures that of the 8 games this weekend this is the only one I won't be able to watch.

Stupid airplanes.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks guys, the game thread is a perfect opportunity to divert from studying for exams. I am excited about this series but think it will be pretty much a cake walk. I am guessing we take the Bucks down in give games and will predict that the one win the Bucks get comes on our court. Not sure why, I just get the feeling. I can see us winning game one, but letting the second slip away and then closing out the series in Milwuakee to really get the ball rolling.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

I cant see the pistons losing any game in this series after game 2. Could lose the opener if the bucks come out hot, and could lose the 2nd if we come out lazy. But if they knock out the first 2 I expect the bucks to fold.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Well the Bucks were the team I wanted to face in the first round. I really don't see them causing us much trouble maybe they will win a game but I wouldn't be suprised if it was a sweep.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Sadly i wont be able to see most of the first round :curse: but im going on vacation! :cheers:
*
ANYWAYS GO PISTONS!*


----------



## tetrax (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice thread. Love the layout.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone know if these games are going to be simulcast on the wb or wdiv? If they are all on tnt then I guess i'm sol.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Playoff beards anyone? If you are then let's get this done with before and after pictures to boot.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i could see the bucks taking this all the way to 7 games if they play like they are capable of playing but i don't give them any shot of actually winning the series.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*UPDATE: Check the first post in the GT for articles that will be posted from random internet sites throughout the 'offs.*


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I can not wait for the playoffs to start, if you don't already know then the playoffs are kind of a big deal for me, because I actually get to watch most games. During the regular season I can only watch now and then, so look forward (or fret) hearing a lot more from me during games and I will do my best to write articles about the games. Why? Because I am cool. 

I can't wait to see what Tony Delk can do, for some reason that is what I am most excited about. I've seen him in action a few times this season but I have a hunch that he will have a good post season, and I can see him playing almost as big of a role as what Mike James did two years ago.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

Bucks fan here (obviously). Normally I'd say Good Luck, but any idiot knows you guys don't need luck whatsoever (we may, cause all we have is a hope and a prayer). Though, if I might ask something -- a little respect. Even though we lost the series to you (I don't count the last game that mattered nothing at all), I felt we played you very well. We competed. Now that doesn't mean it translates into playoffs, that remains to be seen. But I think we can sneak a victory at home.....that's it.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well Dez, good luck! I've got nothing but respect for your Bucks and think that any team with as much overall talent as yours is capable of stealing at least one win. My prediction is that your one win comes in Detroit.


----------



## tetrax (Feb 28, 2006)

We met the Bucks two years ago in the first round, and that happened, no? Pistons lost 2nd game at the Palace.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Coulda been tetrax, maybe history will just repeat itself...which is good because we won the 'ship that year.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

nice playoff thread!!! I'm hoping we make this a good series. No doubt that we have some of the tools to beat you guys, but the experience, coaching, and intangibles all go to Detroit in this series. Frontcourt quickness also will be big, we have the size but not the quickness to guard Sheed and box out Ben. Good luck!


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

bigdbucks said:


> nice playoff thread!!! I'm hoping we make this a good series. *No doubt that we have some of the tools to beat you guys*, but the experience, coaching, and intangibles all go to Detroit in this series. Frontcourt quickness also will be big, we have the size but not the quickness to guard Sheed and box out Ben. Good luck!



What the hell are you talking about? You have ONE jump shooter...that is it. 

TJ Ford is useless in this series. Chauncey is bigger and stonger along with a whole lot smarter. I see no advantage or tool that the Bucks have in beating the Pistons...Unless you count Detroit throwing their "one" egg game an advantage lol


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> What the hell are you talking about? You have ONE jump shooter...that is it.
> 
> TJ Ford is useless in this series. Chauncey is bigger and stonger along with a whole lot smarter. I see no advantage or tool that the Bucks have in beating the Pistons...Unless you count Detroit throwing their "one" egg game an advantage lol


There is no need to be nasty, not to mention innacurate. The bucks do have some 'tools' that give us trouble. Redd is a serious pain in the ***, Simmons is a matchup nightmare because he is so strong and can hit from 3, Ford when healthy can create havoc in the paint with his speed. Most importantly the bucks have shown the ability to stretch the pistons d and then get it inside.

btw- What a terrible handle.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

DetroitDiesel said:


> There is no need to be nasty, not to mention innacurate. The bucks do have some 'tools' that give us trouble. Redd is a serious pain in the ***, Simmons is a matchup nightmare because he is so strong and can hit from 3, Ford when healthy can create havoc in the paint with his speed. Most importantly the bucks have shown the ability to stretch the pistons d and then get it inside.
> 
> btw- What a terrible handle.


Redd is a pain in the ***...but the problem is IN A PLAYOFF SERIES not a regular season game the Bucks will not even dent the Detroit armor. Redd will have to chase RIP around all series which will result in ONE good game from him in the series just like we have seen before. Simmons is a matchup "nightmare" lol...for who? Tony Delk maybe? Tay and Mo should not have too many problems with him. You say he can hit from the three? That is great...Detroit can get right up in his grill since no one is really a slashing threat on MIL plus having Sheed and Ben down on the block. 

TJ can cause havoc in the paint lol...maybe on the 3-4 fast breaks he will get. If Ben/Sheed/Dyess are in the paint TJ wont be doing much but kissing the deck.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> Redd is a pain in the ***...but the problem is IN A PLAYOFF SERIES not a regular season game the Bucks will not even dent the Detroit armor. Redd will have to chase RIP around all series which will result in ONE good game from him in the series just like we have seen before. Simmons is a matchup "nightmare" lol...for who? Tony Delk maybe? Tay and Mo should not have too many problems with him. You say he can hit from the three? That is great...Detroit can get right up in his grill since no one is really a slashing threat on MIL plus having Sheed and Ben down on the block.
> 
> TJ can cause havoc in the paint lol...maybe on the 3-4 fast breaks he will get. If Ben/Sheed/Dyess are in the paint TJ wont be doing much but kissing the deck.


I doubt redd will be defending rip all series. Evans is a terrible defender and is not very strong, Tayshaun can't handle simmons down low period his strength is a serious advantage. Unfortunately for the bucks he isn't usually terribly aggressive down low. 

TJ is a slashing threat, we haven't seen it vs the pistons this season much because he hasn't been healthy. But think jason williams w/o the touch.

It is true that they really have noone to match up with us up front, the only guy who seems to be consistently effective is gadzuric and he never gets minutes.

Ben/sheed/dyess have consistently let speedy pgs run around in the paint this year btw.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

DetroitDiesel said:


> I doubt redd will be defending rip all series. Evans is a terrible defender and is not very strong, Tayshaun can't handle simmons down low period his strength is a serious advantage. Unfortunately for the bucks he isn't usually terribly aggressive down low.
> 
> TJ is a slashing threat, we haven't seen it vs the pistons this season much because he hasn't been healthy. But think jason williams w/o the touch.
> 
> It is true that they really have noone to match up with us up front, the only guy who seems to be consistently effective is gadzuric and he never gets minutes.


The problem is this...you say that TJ is a slashing threat...which is fine going against most guards he will face...But when Chaucney has you locked up on the wing and he will body you up all series he is not goingto get far...plus with the interior defense it will be short lived if he does blow my Chaunc.

Tayshaun cant really handle anyone down low but is that ever a problem? With a weakside defender like Ben you really dont have to worry about that...

The Bucks tools play right into the pistons hands.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't disagree, but you made it sound like they were a hs team lol.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

DetroitDiesel said:


> I don't disagree, but you made it sound like they were a hs team lol.


No they are not a HS team but Detroit will dismantle them with very little trouble. This looks like the biggest mismatch in the playoffs to me.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> Redd is a pain in the ***...but the problem is IN A PLAYOFF SERIES not a regular season game the Bucks will not even dent the Detroit armor. Redd will have to chase RIP around all series which will result in ONE good game from him in the series just like we have seen before.


I'm thinking of giving Terry Stotts more credit than putting Redd on Rip. Redd is obsolete defensively and he isn't going to waste his offensive power chasing Rip around screens until he inevitably gives up the open shot. I haven't seen a Pistons-Bucks game all season, but I'm thinking they are going to get any other guard/SF not named TJ Ford or Redd to defend against Rip.

One thing i can say with confidence is that Hamilton will slaughter the Bucks in this series.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

P33r~ said:


> I'm thinking of giving Terry Stotts more credit than putting Redd on Rip. Redd is obsolete defensively and he isn't going to waste his offensive power chasing Rip around screens until he inevitably gives up the open shot. I haven't seen a Pistons-Bucks game all season, but I'm thinking they are going to get any other guard/SF not named TJ Ford or Redd to defend against Rip.
> 
> One thing i can say with confidence is that Hamilton will slaughter the Bucks in this series.


You are almost forced to put Redd on RIP...

Ford would be the only other option...but then all you would have to do is put RIP on the block. Plus I have stood next to Ford before in post game locker room interviews...he is a lot shorter and I mean A LOT shorter than RIP. It would be too much of a mismatch.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Maybe they could put welsh on rip, Ford is a peanut. I suppose they could use bell on him a bit too.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

DetroitDiesel said:


> Maybe they could put welsh on rip, Ford is a peanut. I suppose they could use bell on him a bit too.


lol...see what I mean :clap:


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> lol...see what I mean :clap:


If there was a broom smiley I'd use it. Probably a sweep yes.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

After watching San Antonio absolutley dispose of the Sacramento Kings is anybody slightly more scared of the Spurs than they were? I sure as hell am, although I have a hard time believing San Antonio could replicate that 4 times in a span of 7 games, it's intimidating to think that unless we play our best, that the Spurs could string together a performance like that one and blow us out of the water.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

Lope31 said:


> After watching San Antonio absolutley dispose of the Sacramento Kings is anybody slightly more scared of the Spurs than they were? I sure as hell am, although I have a hard time believing San Antonio could replicate that 4 times in a span of 7 games, it's intimidating to think that unless we play our best, that the Spurs could string together a performance like that one and blow us out of the water.


we all know the spurs are very good, but after demolishing them in our games this year i am very confident


----------



## xPAGANx (Dec 19, 2005)

Lope31 said:


> After watching San Antonio absolutley dispose of the Sacramento Kings is anybody slightly more scared of the Spurs than they were? I sure as hell am, although I have a hard time believing San Antonio could replicate that 4 times in a span of 7 games, it's intimidating to think that unless we play our best, that the Spurs could string together a performance like that one and blow us out of the water.


Sacramento played like zero defense. It was funny to just watch SA do whatever they wanted.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

Can we get through Milwau errrrr forget it... Yeah, Sacto basically laid down in the second quarter of that game.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

this stinks that the next game isnt till wednesday


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

thrillhouse said:


> this stinks that the next game isnt till wednesday



Yeah...But I guess it is good to give RIP the rest...His ankle swelled up quite a bit today.


----------



## Dr. Venkman (Apr 25, 2006)

thrillhouse said:


> we all know the spurs are very good, but after demolishing them in our games this year i am very confident


Me too. I think Nazr was playing over his head in the Finals last year and Rasho is........well Rasho, lol. That being said, a banged up Duncan is all they have in the paint. The way the Pistons dominated the Spurs on the boards in the regular season I really like our chances in a 7 game series w/ home court.


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

I can't wait till the next series. The Bucks are over and done with.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Dr. Venkman said:


> Me too. I think Nazr was playing over his head in the Finals last year and Rasho is........well Rasho, lol. That being said, a banged up Duncan is all they have in the paint. The way the Pistons dominated the Spurs on the boards in the regular season I really like our chances in a 7 game series w/ home court.


Hey, welcome to the board! Hope you like what you see and stick around!


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

Dr. Venkman said:


> Me too. I think Nazr was playing over his head in the Finals last year and Rasho is........well Rasho, lol. That being said, a banged up Duncan is all they have in the paint. The way the Pistons dominated the Spurs on the boards in the regular season I really like our chances in a 7 game series w/ home court.


I like you better over here...No more PISS POOR MSU NAME lmao :clap:


----------



## Dr. Venkman (Apr 25, 2006)

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> I like you better over here...No more PISS POOR MSU NAME lmao :clap:


Poor baby can't take a little Green and White in his diet?? lmao


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

Rip practiced today...showed no signs of this hampering him what-so-ever


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

excellent.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Looks like I can't watch tomorrow's game either.

How does the #1 team in the playoffs get bumped to NBA TV?


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Looks like I can't watch tomorrow's game either.
> 
> How does the #1 team in the playoffs get bumped to NBA TV?


You're not in Michigan? that sucks...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea MLKG I'm in the same boat that you're in, what's up with NBATV anyway? I thought ALL games were on NBATV.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Go Pistons, I enjoy watching this team play and I hope they make it far.

I'll be rocking the Sheed jersey for a while.


----------



## Dr. Venkman (Apr 25, 2006)

shookem said:


> Go Pistons, I enjoy watching this team play and I hope they make it far.
> 
> I'll be rocking the Sheed jersey for a while.


The Sheed jersey is in full effect. :cheers:


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

is it the 36 or the 30?


----------



## Dr. Venkman (Apr 25, 2006)

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> is it the 36 or the 30?


36 I bought it after he re-signed w/ the Pistons. And I should admit that it's not a full fledged game jersey. Cost me 50 bucks, I drink far too much when I'm wearing it to risk the spillage on anything more valuable. :cheers:


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

saturday is like the biggest sports day of the year, NFL draft, wings and pistons playoff games and other assorted playoff games, i cant wait


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Looks like I can't watch tomorrow's game either.
> 
> How does the #1 team in the playoffs get bumped to NBA TV?


word.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

shookem said:


> Go Pistons, I enjoy watching this team play and I hope they make it far.
> 
> I'll be rocking the Sheed jersey for a while.


i can never find a sheed jersey.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Game 3 will be the first televised Pistons-Bucks game here so I'll be able to comment on it.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

P33r~ said:


> Game 3 will be the first televised Pistons-Bucks game here so I'll be able to comment on it.


lol...Well hopefully for your sake it is a lot more competitive...The last two I am walked out of the palace early...lol


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Ugh. :dead: See, like I said, we are always going to have days like this when we have trouble with Redd. I had a feeling we were going to lose this one.. job well done to the Bucks. Looks like the Spurs aren't going to be the only team having a bit of trouble with the 8 seed.

I missed the game, though the replay is on later... i'm not sure if I want to watch it.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

sheesh, what the hell was that last night...i was pretty drunk the whole time so i am not exactly sure what happened


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I picked the pistons in 5 so I wasn't suprised by a loss. It was a little shocking though to see us get beat so badly.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

That was very interesting... Ben Wallace decides to stay on the bench so McDyess can keep up his great game. Don't know if it is good or bad. I always wanted McDyess ot have this sort of minutes and not to have automatic times for the starters when the bench is doing well or the starters aren't, but the decision coming from Ben worries me.

BTW, McDyess is shooting the second best fg% in the playoffs with 63.6% (+ 13% from the regular season), behind Mo Williams' 68% and ahead of Shaq's 60%. Averaging 11.7 (+4) points 8.3 rebounds (+3) 1 block and 1 assist in 26 minutes (+5). He doesn't necessarily need more minutes but we could involve him more. I predict his points, rebounds and blocks to go up a little more still in an important series. 

Unless his fouls go up. Because McDyess is the Pistons official scapegoat. Every situation they treat him like a rookie against MJ.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Lindsey has been playing great as well. Delk has been good too, but Lindsey has been especially good. Defence seems as good as it's ever been. Always making smart/big plays. Running the offense well. Shooting well. He's been doing it ever since shortly after he came back and had the flu and all that other stuff.

When our line up was like Lindsey, Delk, Evans(?), McDyess, Ben/Rasheed at different times we played our best the whole night. We got better results at the end of the game but I thought we were kind of fortunate things were going our way then.

Still, Lindsey gets 7 freaking minutes. Ben, could you please also tell Saunders to keep him in when he does well? It's as if Saunders thinks he can only risk playing Hunter (and other bench players) so long or the world will explode, totally irrespective of how they play. 

The bench playing pretty well and the team not dominating means a combination of two things. They aren't getting much time and it's actually the starters not playing up to their usual standard.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

well this series seems to be over with them up about 30 in the game, rip playing great

ot stupid question but how do you change the words above the avatar and below the name


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Pistons won the first round. way to go.
Looking for the Title? nice. 
Yup, Pistons beat either Wizards or Cavs.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

deanchueng said:


> Pistons won the first round. way to go.
> Looking for the Title? nice.
> Yup, Pistons beat either Wizards or Cavs.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to deanchueng again.

Hey man, you have 150 posts rounding up, and you have WAYYY more rep points than I do. That's not cool! lol, I tried giving you rep, but it wasn't working. XD I'll try again tomorrow


----------

